

Uber will provide Portland with driver data - Enginoob
http://www.wweek.com/portland/article-23752-drive.html

======
faster
_Uber’s refusal to share data with governmental authorities is about evading
public scrutiny._

Replace 'Uber' with 'Google' and see if that still makes sense.

I support requiring Uber to share exactly as much data as the existing taxi
companies share with the city. I don't think they should share more just
because they have more data.

------
fuzionmonkey
I'm not surprised Portland would be interested in trip data from Uber. The
city recently licensed data from a fitness app company apparently to help
better understand cyclist habits [1].

I'm just glad Uber and Portland were able to work something out. Both sides
were able to save face and hopefully the city can enact some sane ridesharing
regulations. Portland has fantastic public transportation compared to cities
of comparable size, but completely disallowing ridesharing companies from
operating would have been a big step backward.

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/8/6938041/portland-
enlists-b...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/8/6938041/portland-enlists-big-
data-to-make-biking-safer)

